#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите перевести тату с русского на санскрит.

## Медведева Юлия

Добрый день! помогите , пожалуйста, перевести правильно слово "кошка" хочу сделать тату, а написано везде по разному , не хочется ошибиться..

----------


## Медведева Юлия

बिडालः    это праильный перевод?

----------


## Медведева Юлия

बिडाल 
 मार्जार   
अखुभुज् 
 बिडालः
какой верный, и как правильно читается

----------


## Дордже

киса, забей лучше Ом Мани Пеме Хум, кошек миллионы, а это хоть какую-то пользу принесет

----------

SlavaR (30.08.2012), Нико (30.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> बिडाल 
>  मार्जार   
> अखुभुज् 
>  बिडालः
> какой верный, и как правильно читается


Все варианты правильные. При этом четвёртый -- то же, что и первый, но с т.н. висаргой, возникающей в конце слова или префикса перед некоторыми согласными.

बिडाल — biDAlA — a cat;
मार्जार — mArjAra — a cat (prob. so called from its habit of constantly cleaning itself);
अखुभुज् —Akhubhuj — "mouse-eater", a cat.

Заглавные A -- это a долгие (произносится как "аа").

У biDAlA и mArjAra есть неск. значений не имеющих отношения к кошачьим.
А вот Akhubhuj -- это только "мышеед". : )

Если же нужен женск. род, то для मार्जार будет मार्जारी (mArjArI).

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (29.08.2012), Медведева Юлия (29.08.2012), Топпер- (29.08.2012)

----------


## Медведева Юлия

огромное, Вам спасибо! оень выручили..

----------

Юй Кан (29.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Пора создавать отдельную тему или подфорум по татуировкам.

----------

Bob (30.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.08.2012), Кунсанг (30.08.2012), Юй Кан (29.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

:3 пур-пур-пур :3

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Пора создавать отдельную тему или подфорум по татуировкам.


Желательно платный  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (30.08.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Да зачем платную. Чего уж проще - создать прикреплённую тему "ТАТУ НА САНСКРИТЕ И ПРОЧИХ ЯЗЫКАХ", где прямо в верхнем сообщении ссылка на http://spokensanskrit.de/ - и всё. Пусть люди сами разбираются.

----------

Топпер- (31.08.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Да зачем платную.


Ну в верхней части подфорума прикрепить рекламу разных мастеров, штук 5, с каждого по 50 долларов в месяц за пиар. Переводчик прикрутить к сайту, активация его - 5 долларов. Консультация переводчика - 10 долларов  :Big Grin: 
Через пол года сможем оплатить сайт на 5 лет вперед, сделать подношение всем местным монахам и организовать презенты всем лоцавам. А если дело наберет обороты (все начнут поверх японских иероглифов санскритские слова набивать), то через 5 лет построим буддийский храм в Москве где-нибудь на Знаменке  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Топпер- (31.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну в верхней части подфорума прикрепить рекламу разных мастеров, штук 5, с каждого по 50 долларов в месяц за пиар. Переводчик прикрутить к сайту, активация его - 5 долларов. Консультация переводчика - 10 долларов 
> Через пол года сможем оплатить сайт на 5 лет вперед, сделать подношение всем местным монахам и организовать презенты всем лоцавам. А если дело наберет обороты (все начнут поверх японских иероглифов санскритские слова набивать), то через 5 лет построим буддийский храм в Москве где-нибудь на Знаменке


Идея хорошая, но те, кто ищет на буддийском форуме перевод "любовь нежность сила ом" на санскрит для татуировки - навряд ли эти люди будут платить за что-то) а вот мастеров, которые таки исповедуют и посему - правильно могут сделать татуировку (несмотря на то, что мешает течению праны) с дхармической символикой было бы полезно найти, хихи)

----------

